# Connexion Macbook pro / TV



## Francccois (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais simplement connecter mon macbook pro ( lui même connecté à l'internet sans fil ) sur la TV sans fil. Mais je ne suis pas certains que Apple TV permette cela. Je veux remplacer le cable HDMI entre l'ordi et la TV par une connexion sans fil.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## whereismymind (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Non Apple ne propose pas ce genre de solution sans fil.


----------



## Mabal972 (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour
Ca fait un moment aussi que je cherche a brancher mon MBP a ma TV par une connexion sans Fil!!!! Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé...

L'apple TV ne te donnera acces qu'au contenu de ton Itunes...

Moi j'ai pleins de videos de toutes sortes de format sur le Disque dur de mon ordi et j'aimerais BIEN les voir sur ma TV


----------



## napalmatt (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Et avec un transmetteur HDMI sans-fil ?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Août 2010)

Mabal972 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> L'apple TV ne te donnera acces qu'au contenu de ton Itunes...



Tu peux bidouiller ton AppleTv pour qu'elle te donne accès à tout le contenu de tous tes ordinateurs et lise la plupart des formats vidéos (DivX, en particulier...).
Ça peut se faire "à la main" ; il y a des tumoraux sur le net, c'est gratuit, mais pas toujours simple, sinon, il y a aTVFlash, payant, mais très simple (pub en bandeau juste au dessus, d'ailleurs).


----------

